# Wallpaper Border Damaged



## NCSt8Fan (May 4, 2012)

Got a good deal on an 05 28BHS last fall because a tree limb had fallen on the roof causing significant damage. Rebuilt and recovered the roof, and all is well. However, a 1 foot portion of the wallpaper border (and sheathing behind it) in the slide has water damage. I could just replace the entire border with something stock from a big box store, but I was trying to avoid that. Any ideas where I might find matching border? It is part of what Keystone calls the "Fawn" interior. Below is a picture. Contacted Keystone and they weren't much help "Sorry, don't have any, can't get any". Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Surprised at that,local dealer or Keystone cannot get matching border?. When we had our Cherokee Lite(Forrest River) I was able to get a short piece of exterior stripe(in stock) to do an exterior repair. Also near the stove ,steam was starting to curl a similar border to yours. The dealer could have ordered me the exact border piece, but was to pricy, and as it was only starting to curl I obtained enough light wooden trim(cheap) from a local building supply store to trim along all of the border. was easy ,and really improved the apperance of the kitchen area! M.V.


----------

